# Spire's log



## spire (Jun 2, 2003)

First workout : May 30th (I couldn't wait)

Leg Curl : (I completely forgot until I got home that it was supposed to be 1 + 1/4 curls, silly silly me) 

(8x60)x2
(7x70)x2

Squats : 

155lbs

18
14
12
11
12
11
11
12
-----
101

I have not done squats for long so I used the safety squat aparatus (with that bar around the neck so you can use the hands for balance, I'll do a test set with a normal bar next workout). I assume the safety squat bar weighs 65lbs

Good Mornings :

I have never done these before so I took them really easy

20lbs

20
20
20
20
20
----
100

Seated Calf Raises :

My gym, annoyingly, does not have seated calf raises so I used the machine that puts the weight on top of the hips and you bend at a 90 degree angle. The weights increase as I gradually figured out how to use the machine effectivly.

15x60
12x60
18x60
17x75
15x90
16x90


----------



## spire (Jun 2, 2003)

Its Saturday morning and my legs are pretty sore from yesterday and I even though I was going easy. I guess that means that this is really working!


Sunday afternoon. My quads have been sore for about 2 and a half days now, I don't think I have ever been sore like this before. As sadistic as it sounds, I am looking forward to the next one!


----------



## katie64 (Jun 2, 2003)

Good Luck Spire..... Looking forward to the pain, I start Thursday


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by spire *_
> My gym, annoyingly, does not have seated calf raises so I used the machine that puts the weight on top of the hips and you bend at a 90 degree angle. The weights increase as I gradually figured out how to use the machine effectivly.



Sounds like donkey raises to me.  Glad to see your enjoying the routine. Good luck.


----------



## spire (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: Spire's log*



> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Sounds like donkey raises to me.  Glad to see your enjoying the routine. Good luck.



Thanks! From what I have done so far, this really does seem to be a good cycling workout.


----------



## spire (Jun 4, 2003)

Workout #2 : performed June 4th.

1 1/4 calf raises : 

8x60, 7x70, 8x70, 6x80

Geez, do these really seem to hit the hamstrings, the extra 1/4 seem to sustain the contraction atleast an extra 2 or 3 seconds

squats : I was trying the staight bar (as oppsed to the safety bar) and I found that this actually put more strain on my shoulders than the legs and that wound up being more of a limiting factor. I am really not well developped in the upper body compared to the lower, as rare as that is. So I think I will move back for next week.

135lbs : 15, 12, 10, 10, 7, 7, 8, 10, 11, 9, 5 : 102

good mornings : still new at this so took it easy

(25x25)x4

Calf raises : still getting used to this new machine.

17x60, 18x80, 18x100, 16x120, 15x120, 15x120


----------



## spire (Jun 4, 2003)

I will include cardio in here to.

The day after was not sore at all, I attribute that to the fact that I couldn't stress the legs because of the straight squat bar, I am defnitly switching back. 

Cardio : (June 4th) 2h45 on the bike (I doubt I would have been able to do this had I actually been able to stress the legs.


----------



## spire (Jun 11, 2003)

Workout #3 :

leg curls :  7x70, 8x70, 7x80, 5x90

Squats : 155lbs : 15, 13, 11, 10, 13, 10, 10, 8 = 101

Good Mornings 25lbs : 20, 20, 30, 30 = 100

Donkey Calf Raise : 20x100, 16x120, 15x120, 16x120, 15x120, 15x120.

Comments : Geez, have I never worked that hard on squats before. I don't think I have ever sweat that much before. All you people doing 4 sets should up the weight and start doing 6 to 8 sets. Now I know why Dr. Pain loves it so much!


----------



## spire (Jun 11, 2003)

Oh yeah, I forget to mention I moved back to saftey squat bar, definitly better leg workout due to my puny upper body.


----------

